# Beer Week (vic)



## Yob (23/3/12)

Gday all, was chatting with the Manager of the GB the other week about an upcoming event he has planned which sounds like a doozy. 

"snip from the GB newsletter"

The GB will be hosting an event From home brewer to pro brewer. Here are the dates:

The future of craft beer is in the hands of the home brewers! Boatrocker Brewing Company, in conjunction with the Great Britain Hotel in Richmond, are proud to present seven Gold Medal winning beers of the Australian International Beer Awards, from home brewers who turned pro-brewer. In the mix are Mountain Goat, Feral, Holgate, 4 Pines, 2 Brothers and Boatrocker, plus special guest Eric Ottaway from Brooklyn Brewery. $25 gets you seven x 170ml tasters of each Gold Medal winning beer, a chance to chat to the brewers, food from the Mexican grill, and entry into an awesome raffle (prize packs from each brewery, a $100 voucher from Grain and Grape, and a 25kg sack of Crisp malt).
Tickets will go on sale in April. So be quick and seal the deal before it is too late.

Happy to co-ordinate ticket purchases with y'all..

edit: I think it's going to be a Monday night (TBC) for all those considering going to school the next day (I aint)  

1: iamozziyob


----------



## iralosavic (23/3/12)

iamozziyob said:


> Gday all, was chatting with the Manager of the GB the other week about an upcoming event he has planned which sounds like a doozy.
> 
> "snip from the GB newsletter"
> 
> ...



No school for me, but weekday, two babies and four hours in the car don't mix


----------



## Yob (30/3/12)

May 14 I believe.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (31/3/12)

iamozziyob said:


> Gday all, was chatting with the Manager of the GB the other week about an upcoming event he has planned which sounds like a doozy.
> 
> "snip from the GB newsletter"
> 
> ...



Sounds great count us in, thanks for organizing tickets as I imagine they will sell out fast. Can bring cash to the BAR swap for them if that helps? otherwise let us know how you want to organize it.

Cheers


----------



## Yob (1/4/12)

1: iamozziyob x 4 tickets 
2: mmmyummybeer x 2 tickets
3:

total 6


----------



## 2much2spend (13/4/12)

1: iamozziyob x 4 tickets 
2: mmmyummybeer x 2 tickets
3: 2much2spend x2 tix


----------



## Wolfy (15/4/12)

1: iamozziyob x 4 tickets 
2: mmmyummybeer x 2 tickets
3: 2much2spend x2 tix
4: Wolfy x1


----------



## matthoughton (24/4/12)

Hi Everyone! My name is Matt from Boatrocker. I'm helping organise the event "Home Brewer to Probrewer", and though I should jump on here and do some shameless spruiking... I hope you don't mind!
Just to keep you updated, we've got some amazing beers in the lineup (including an incredible imperial stout), with brewers from most breweries/brewing companies...

Those confirmed with brewers are - :
* Mountain Goat
* Feral
* Holgate
* Boatrocker

There will be a rep from 4 pines, and also the GM from Brooklyn Brewery.
All will give a brief chat about the beers, and will be able to answer questions in an informal environment over a few quiet ones.
Speaking of quiet ones, you will get 7 x 170ml tasters of each beer, PLUS some hot off the grill mexican food, PLUS an automatic entry to win a case of each of the breweries beers PLUS a chance to win a Grain and Grape voucher valued at $100, plus a bag of Crisp Malt.
All for only $25... Possibly the best value event of Good Beer Week!

If you're keen to know what to do (or what not to do) to take homebrewing to the next level, or you're just keen on great beer & great food, then this event on the 14th May is a must.

It's at the Great Britain in Richmond, one of the greatest pubs in Melbourne, serving some of the best craft beers available.

Hopefully we can catch quite a few of you there! Feel free to tell as many people as you think may be interested!

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## Jace89 (24/4/12)

Lock me in for this one!
I've taken the whole week off, its gonna be a rager!


----------



## Wolfy (24/4/12)

matthoughton said:


> Hopefully we can catch quite a few of you there! Feel free to tell as many people as you think may be interested!


Hey Matt,

Good to have you on board.
When will we be able to book? Last I checked there was no link or way to make bookings yet.


----------



## Yob (24/4/12)

Tickets are a given if interest is shown here... Im sure there are other ways to get them but looking out for us is a given.. Any names left here will have entry at the door.. will chat to the staff and make sure.. Pretty sure we can get a list for the door.. Im happy to coordinate with the management here.

Yob


----------



## Jace89 (24/4/12)

Well I'll grab 2 tickets.


----------



## Yob (26/4/12)

1: iamozziyob x 4 tickets 
2: mmmyummybeer x 2 tickets
3: 2much2spend x2 tix
4: Wolfy x1
5: Jace x 2

11 tickets


----------



## DU99 (26/4/12)

can i reserve 2 tickets


----------



## Yob (26/4/12)

1: iamozziyob x 4 
2: mmmyummybeer x 2
3: 2much2spend x 2
4: Wolfy x 1
5: Jace x 2
6: DU99 x 2

13 tickets

ED: 

Just for clarity, I have nothing to gain by this, My affiliation if any, is that this has been my Local for many years and even though I live out the burbs now I still go every Tuesday Night for a few games of pool and to catch up with friends from the area and kick their asses in a few games of pool.

Love that pub it's a freakin icon.. 

:icon_drunk:


----------



## mxd (26/4/12)

do you know what time it starts ?


----------



## Yob (26/4/12)

I suspect in the evening, will ask him tmoz when I ring him


----------



## Wolfy (26/4/12)

mxd said:


> do you know what time it starts ?


http://goodbeerweek.com/events/event/home-...-to-pro-brewer/
Date:
Mon 14 May 2012
Time:
6pm - 9pm


----------



## StraussyStrauss (26/4/12)

1: iamozziyob x 4 
2: mmmyummybeer x 2
3: 2much2spend x 2
4: Wolfy x 1
5: Jace x 2
6: DU99 x 2
7: StraussyStrauss x 1

14 tixs

:icon_cheers:


----------



## hughman666 (27/4/12)

x 2 for me pls!


----------



## ArnieW (27/4/12)

x1 for me - cheers!


----------



## Yob (27/4/12)

1: iamozziyob x 4 
2: mmmyummybeer x 2
3: 2much2spend x 2
4: Wolfy x 1
5: Jace x 2
6: DU99 x 2
7: StraussyStrauss x 1
8: hughman666 x 2
9: ArnieW x 1


17 tixs

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (27/4/12)

Just spoke to Stevie (bar manager) and have the tickets put aside, i will pre pay for the tickets for people listed here on Tuesday next week.

I can either mail the tickets out or you can collect from the Bar at the venue, your choice. 

You can either deposit the ticket money to an account or sort me out on the day if your preference is to collect at the venue, again the choice is yours. 

Yob

Actually it might ne better to collect at the venue rather than trust it to aus post?


----------



## Yob (1/5/12)

:icon_chickcheers: 

Got everyones tickets sitting right here

:icon_drunk: 

ed: (selected) Tickets can still be put aside at the bar, call Stevie or any of the other helpful staff there on 03 9429 5066.. or otherwise ordered elsewhere :unsure: 

Also, is still an open bar on the day so designated drivers or others who want to come but not join in are welcome and can still get entry.. just no paddle, food or are in the running for the raffle..

Yob


----------



## Jace89 (1/5/12)

Awesome, I'll just fix you up for both tickets on the night then mate? 
Your completely right about this pub I try and get down there whenever I'm out in that area, its rad!


----------



## Yob (1/5/12)

PM's sent


----------



## DU99 (14/5/12)

bloody good night meeting brewer's from all over the place..fantastic beer's and food..well to those who organized this ..


----------



## jayahhdee (14/5/12)

Just got home from Home Brewer to Pro Brewer, had an awesome night. 

Got to have a great chat with Brendan from Feral about Watermelon Warhead and he was very open and informative about how they got it so very sour, also mentioned that it was actually only about 1.8% or so abv not the 2.9% it was meant to be. When they planned it they forgot to take in to account how much water would be added form the watermelons bring the abv right down.

Was great to speak with passionate professional brewers that are still really home brewers at heart.


----------



## Wolfy (15/5/12)

Was an enjoyable evening, thanks to *iamozziyob *for arranging tickets, the venue and others for organizing it and the brewers who were there on the night.


----------



## hughman666 (15/5/12)

Was an awesome evening! Good beers, food and people...


----------



## Charst (15/5/12)

Also had a good night. Good to meet some other home brewers also. Jealous of the bloke who won the crisp but he may be coming round to learn how to use it yet!


----------



## Yob (15/5/12)

was an EPIC night indeed... Hanging now for the sweet... sweet offerings on Sat..

and no Im not posting what it is.... ITS ALL MINE!!!!

Yob


----------



## DU99 (15/5/12)

i entered too..year's supply of beer


----------



## mmmyummybeer (15/5/12)

Wow what a awesome night.
Thanks heaps Yob for organizing the tickets for us. We had an absolute ball, couldn't get any better the beers where sensational, food was delicious but most of all the company was sensational, there is nothing quite like spending the night talking to so many passionate brewers whether they be home brewers or professional. But I would like to extend a big thank to the professional brewers for taking the time out of there busy schedules in joining us and inspiring us in making more beer.

BIG CHEERS I SAY :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Yob (20/5/12)

... so the GBW wrap up was at the GB last night with the most stirling Tap list Ive ever done seed at that fine establishment with Sierra Nevada on Tap (Meh) along with a host of other wiked beers. 

I chatted (at length I suspect) to the Ferral Boys and even managed to get a bit of feedback on one of my beers from them.. 

Was an EPIC night and good to see them all relaxing after what must have been a massive week for them.

Yob


----------



## DU99 (20/5/12)

who won the year's supply of beer


----------



## Yob (20/5/12)

nothing left :icon_drunk: 

dunno mate, not me


----------



## DU99 (20/5/12)

No email Yet :unsure:


----------

